# URGENT help needed



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking in my 90 gallon and noticed that two of my german rams have a small white worm attached to their skin. The worms are tiny, but are definitely there.

What are these, and what do I do to treat for them? Thanks!

Alym


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Do they appear like this?
Aquarium FD - Anchor Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment
If so...remove by hand with tweezers or salt dip.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

No, just skinny and white. I'll try to snap a photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what they could be. Fish disease and parasites have never been my specialty (I have several fish disease books if you would like to look at them for identification).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

alym i have a few questions?

Do you quarantine your fish before you add your fish to your aquariums?


It is tougher to eradicate pathogens when they are present amoungst many fish, many parasites have gestation periods where they are always present in the aquarium. 

Sodium Chloride and a few other medications can be used during the quarantine period however with plants, Salt can affect them drastically depending upon the type of plant. 

A Salt bath was brought up in this thread although this works on the affected fish, the pathogen can still be present in your tank. 

Do you have any shrimp or other invertabrates in this aquarium ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen those worms in cardinals and others. Sometimes they don't appear for a
Long time. So quarantining wouldn't help. I don't know if you remember anessas thread on her uaru with the worm in the eye. She used levimasole and a
Few
Doses. 
Alot of fish have these worm parasites in their
Body. A few years back a fish vet came to the aquarium club and talked about parasites and fish. He showed us a pic of frozen oceanliner cod. With worms in it .
But once cooked its gone. Worms and fish are a fact but eventually it would weaken the fish. 
I'd
Treat the tank with levimasole if you can. Or you can try kusuri from great Britain. They mail it
Fast. Plymouth discus or Paul Lucas. Discus south.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't added fish in several months, only to see these now, so no, a quarantine certainly would not have helped. I'll see if I can get levamisole, but I may have to give up the fish b/c it would be silly to try to treat them in a 90.


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

With over 30,000 species of Helminths (worms) that affect Fish around the word there is a very good book on the market called the Parasitic Worms of Fish.

Check out this link...

Parasitic Worms of Fish


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

You can see the worms in the photo above. Please excuse the glass!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym, I have never seen those kinds of worms before on fish and it would be hard to medicate the whole tank. On the other hand also equally hard to catch the fish, do you see these on the other fish?

Maybe the medication no planaria may work on these, I know it's safe to use that stuff in a planted tank but unsure if that will definitely kill these small wrigglers. It works for planaria which is a type of worm....


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I had something like that on a betta male. I use a salt dip and medicated with methylene blue and it cleared right up in a week and after 2 weeks in the hospital he is back in big tank being a pest .


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, thanks to Sherry, (fraggalrock), I've acquired some fenbendazole which I'm trying in the tank. If that doesn't work, I will be trying Kusuri Wormer Plus, as recommended by April.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

How are your rams, Alym? Did the fenbendazole work? Did the worms spread to your other fish? Did you find out what they were? The worms looked very small so I hope that they did not do any damage to your fish. Do you have any idea how they got into your tank? Do you think they came from some live fish food? Plants?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I had a few green neon tetras with these teeny tiny worms, I pulled them out with tweezers and treated with salt. One of the fish died when I went away but the other one is still fartin' around in the tank


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Good for you for trying to pull a tiny worm out of a very tiny fish, Brisch. Neons are so small!


----------

